# Steel toe cap boots/reinforced toe/wellies



## Troggy (11 July 2008)

Hi

After having my toes mooshed in my lovely yellow hunters ( 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) by *slightly* clumsy 3 year Welsh Cob I am going to look for a pair with something stronger over the toes. In Beano's defence, the tread has nearly worn out and I was looking for a new pair, just it's now sooner rather than later...

My Muck Boots are ideal and can hold off his weight, but obviously not practical in the summer. I would prefer a long boot as the grass is wet/dewey in mornings. It doesn't matter if I can't ride in them.

Any ideas?


----------



## CrazyMare (11 July 2008)

I was going to say NOT Hunters...my foal lept on my foot today (had my lovely pink ones on) and I've got a black toe nail.

I'm now just going to wear Timberland type boots or walking boots to the yard.


----------



## dixie (11 July 2008)

After breaking my toe I invested in Equitector boots although the ones I have are short- am sure they do long ones though but probably expensive.  Also bought very cheap wellies from local farmers that had steel toecaps in but they are not that comfy.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (11 July 2008)

Make sure you get work quality steelys, I have a friend who had a cheep pair, horse jumped on her foot, the toe cap folded in and ended up having 2 toes chopped off!!!!


----------



## dixie (11 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Make sure you get work quality steelys, I have a friend who had a cheep pair, horse jumped on her foot, the toe cap folded in and ended up having 2 toes chopped off!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yuck!  I've heard these stories which is probably why I still wear the Equitector but no longer the wellies, on the basis that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Theresa_F (11 July 2008)

I have a pair of mountain horse steelies which have saved my toes more than once.

Chancer is young and clumsy, and Cairo, bless him is very careful but his eyesight is not good anymore and there have been a couple of near misses/scrapes.


----------



## DollyDolls (11 July 2008)

I went to local workman's type shop....the type with loads of reflective jackets.  I got some steel toe capped walking boots from them.  Really well priced as they are not for leisure people who always get ripped off.  Shop's called "Sussex safety wear"


----------



## Spyda (12 July 2008)

After breaking my ankle in April I've started back with my horses wearing steel toe cap boots.  I find the ankle high boots give good support to my healing ankle and the protective toe area is reassuring.  Only comment I'd make is how much heavier and cumbersom they are to wear.  I speak from experience!  It's like an aerobic workout for my healing foot everything I wear mine!  

I got a really nice pair of leather 'hiking' style boots with a good strong steel toe from eBay.  These are the exact same type I bought off eBay and from the same seller.  I made a Best Offer bid and won them cheaper, so it's worth a try.

Women's safety boots 

For other eBay options, if you type in - (with the brackets) 

_(womens, ladies) steel (boots, wellies) _

into the eBay search option you'll get a selection of safety boots suitable for us ladies.  

Have looked into getting some wellies for the winter but they just look so uncomfortable and clompy.  Can't bring myself to commit to those yet but I am sure I'll have to sooner than I think if this crud weather carries on for much longer


----------



## Bounty (12 July 2008)

I have Equitector boots (short) that I really rate and they have saved my toes umpteen times and are fantastic quality. I have no experience of their long boots, but if they are anything like the quality of the pair I have then they will be well worth the money


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (12 July 2008)

Most shops that sell 'work wear' &amp; reflective clothing sell toe tector wellies &amp; boots etc. You'll get a better deal there than going for 'Equetrian' named clothing.


----------



## Wilbur_Force (12 July 2008)

Yet another vote for equitector - fab boots.  I've only had the short ones though.


----------



## Troggy (13 July 2008)

Thanks all for your help


----------



## CecCzar (22 October 2010)

I don't really know, whether these wellies and steel toe cap boots will be suitable for equestrian purposes, I don't actually see much difference. Anyway, there's a wide choice of such boots at http://www.safetybootsuk.co.uk. Hope this will help, though not so relevant already.


----------



## k9h (22 October 2010)

I have the mountain horse steel toe cap jod boot & has saved my toesmany occassion! Though bigmare managed to stomp on me missing the steel part the other day so black foot at mo!
Though the cap is good they have died after 5 months wear. The leather has cracked all across the boot & come apart from the sole.

I have just got a pair of these
http://www.glovesnstuff.com/ER-Trader-PVC-Fur-Lined-Waterproof-Safety-Rigger-Boot_AORS7.aspx
recommended by farmer mate!
Plus as they are safety boots there is no vat! Always a bonus!
Well shall give them a good testing this winter with 60+ horses in!


----------



## cl4re (22 October 2010)

screwfix nice and cheap too ;-) 
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/38075...afety-Wellingtons/Dunlop-Black-Wellingtons-10


----------



## Spinal Tap (23 October 2010)

Somewhere like Arco will have a good selection of industrial safety boots, these have to be kitemarked to a certain standard and should be plenty strong enough.  I have some very comfy Trojan Lite boots that work bought for me, they have had the odd trip to the yard   I wear the Mountain Horse protective rider boots day-to-day because I do want to ride in them.  Fab boots, I've just bought my 2nd pair - the 1st pair lasted 2.5 years of serious hammer, which is a record!


----------

